# Trip to Cayo Santa Maria, Cuba :)



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Guy's,

I'm heading to Cayo Santa Maria, Cuba this weekend just wanted to know if anyone has been there, what to do, what to see, and experiences.

Thanks


----------



## Faith04 (Dec 2, 2012)

I have, stayed at the Melia Buenavista. Awesome, just awesome. Would go again in a split second. For sure if your hotel has the "all in one pass" check out all the resorts, I heard the Japanese restaurant at one of them was the best. Make sure you make dinner reservations first thing in the morning, it fills up fast. We did one tour to where Che Guevara was buried, and did a city tour. There is a shopping area in the row oh hotels, worth checking out for knick knacks and souvenirs. 

The beaches, ahhhh the best Cuban beaches I've ever seen, snorkelling is the best. 
Where are you staying?


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Faith04 said:


> I have, stayed at the Melia Buenavista. Awesome, just awesome. Would go again in a split second. For sure if your hotel has the "all in one pass" check out all the resorts, I heard the Japanese restaurant at one of them was the best. Make sure you make dinner reservations first thing in the morning, it fills up fast. We did one tour to where Che Guevara was buried, and did a city tour. There is a shopping area in the row oh hotels, worth checking out for knick knacks and souvenirs.
> 
> The beaches, ahhhh the best Cuban beaches I've ever seen, snorkelling is the best.
> Where are you staying?


Melias las dunas? I think


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got a "package" you can pick up for me on the way back. Just don't open it and if anyone asks you what's inside just throw it and run ok?


----------



## Faith04 (Dec 2, 2012)

aquatic_expressions said:


> Melias las dunas? I think


Yep, I visited that one, really big, the night shows were really good. Not sure about the rooms as we were only visiting.

They make REALLY good piña coladas, if I remember correctly! Ha ha 

You'll enjoy it, if you can check out the other resorts and their restaurants, we burned a whole day "resort hopping" met a ton of people and overall had a great time!

Oh we did the Cuban cigar tour as well, even toured right in the factory where they make Cohibas (spelling wrong I'm sure) and Romeo and Juliet cigars. If that's your thing!


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Relaxing is my thing but I do want to do some snorkeling


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

altcharacter said:


> I've got a "package" you can pick up for me on the way back. Just don't open it and if anyone asks you what's inside just throw it and run ok?


I'm going to Cuba not Mexico


----------

